# Keg Shipping Container Load



## scott70 (21/3/05)

I was wondering what sort of interest or market for kegs there would be if I imported a container from the states full of post mix kegs. I have imported a few containers before it works out at about $2300 for the shipment from the west coast. I'm still in the process of working out the capacity regarding how many kegs the container will hold and how they will be packed. I'm going to recondition all the kegs and sell them mail order or pick up from sydney. If I can sell them for for $65 each in aus would there be any takers?


----------



## tonydav (21/3/05)

Yes I would be - probably 4 or 5 for me and 2 or 3 for a mate. PM/e-mail me if you're going ahead. Assume they're ball lock 19L?

tony


----------



## big d (21/3/05)

im keen scott but the telling factor to add to the price is shipping costs from sydney to other parts of australia.im in the nt so if i factor that in it may not be viable but i will still consider it once you have costs worked out.

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

I could be up for another couple. By the time it is organised, I'm sure I'll have another fridge 
The telling point will be brewing capacity to keep all kegs full. I'm starting to struggle with two kids now :lol:

Doc


----------



## voota (21/3/05)

i might take two or three depending on the price


----------



## Batz (21/3/05)

Sounds good except I can buy them for $65.00 in Karratha of all places !!

Batz


----------



## Doc (21/3/05)

Batz said:


> Sounds good except I can buy them for $65.00 in Karratha of all places !!


 
At the same place as you get Grains of Paradise ? :lol:
Sounds like a veritable golden market place :lol:

Doc


----------



## Batz (21/3/05)

Amazing hey

Can't buy anything else here

Batz


----------



## Batz (21/3/05)

Doc
The Grains of Paradise
Is this Tieu Bong spice pepper?

Batz


----------



## blotto (21/3/05)

I'd be keen for kegs at $65 without the 3 months postage time from the US. Postage to Brisbane would be a factor tho.


----------



## ausdb (21/3/05)

$65 is not really worth it, there are places in perth if you go there with the right sort of money that you can get them for that

Ausdb


----------



## redbeard (22/3/05)

in sydney at rockdale, you can get 2 for $140 thou you need to choose carefully. $65 is not a great price for sight unseen. i think with supplies running low in usa, the dregs are starting to appear. usable kegs, but with visible dints etc. ymmv if you have a different supplier to the ex-pepsi ca one. i could go a couple & maybe a workmate would also (if i twist his arm). are you looking to cover costs or is it earner ?


----------



## nonicman (22/3/05)

$65 + shipping to SE QLD compared to $207 for four kegs from the US. 
Depending on what the shipping costs I maybe interested in a few (willing to pay for a speeder delivery and confidence I could sue your arse for non delivery , sorry waiting on 4 kegs from the US at the moment), and may know of others who would be interested (LHBS owner) depending of total price. 
So you can safely add 2 kegs from here.


----------



## roach (22/3/05)

like others have said you can get 5 gallon kegs for around that price or cheaper if you look hard enough. However if you could get a stack of *3* gallon kegs in that would be a different story, as I know of no local importer/supplier.


----------



## Doc (22/3/05)

Batz said:


> Doc
> The Grains of Paradise
> Is this Tieu Bong spice pepper?
> 
> ...



I don't think so. The other name is Melegueta Pepper.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tonydav (22/3/05)

roach said:


> like others have said you can get 5 gallon kegs for around that price or cheaper if you look hard enough. However if you could get a stack of *3* gallon kegs in that would be a different story, as I know of no local importer/supplier.
> [post="50097"][/post]​



Must be better shopping in Adelaide than Sydney. Best I can do in Sydney is $90 in good nic. I'm assuming that by reconditioned all the seals will be replaced and fully tested.

I do agree about the 3 gallon kegs though. I'd love a couple of those.

tony


----------



## roach (22/3/05)

[/quote]

Must be better shopping in Adelaide than Sydney. Best I can do in Sydney is $90 in good nic. I'm assuming that by reconditioned all the seals will be replaced and fully tested.

I do agree about the 3 gallon kegs though. I'd love a couple of those.

tony
[post="50099"][/post]​[/quote]
Tony, 
Local Brewcraft stores sell 5 gall kegs, albeit not reconditioned but in good condition, for $70. Not affiliated with brewcraft etc etc etc(actually embarassed I mentioned them since they dont support all grainers!)

Cheers
Roach


----------



## sluggerdog (22/3/05)

tonydav said:


> Must be better shopping in Adelaide than Sydney. Best I can do in Sydney is $90 in good nic. I'm assuming that by reconditioned all the seals will be replaced and fully tested.
> 
> tony
> [post="50099"][/post]​




Similar story here in brissy, my closest 3 HBS's now all sell their kegs for $95 each. anyone in brissy do any better?

I'd be up for some $65 kegs if the shipping to QLD was right.

:beer:


----------



## jayse (22/3/05)

Batz said:


> Doc
> The Grains of Paradise
> Is this Tieu Bong spice pepper?
> 
> ...



That sounds more like something you'll need to order from a dutch breeder :unsure: 




roach said:


> snipped> However if you could get a stack of *3* gallon kegs in that would be a different story, as I know of no local importer/supplier.
> [post="50097"][/post]​



I'd be in for a couple 3 gallon kegs too if you were to get some in.

Jayse


----------



## MAH (22/3/05)

Scott

I reckon you will have a hard time selling them for $65 each. Anyone outside of Sydney would have to add postage on to that, and then the price is the same or more expensive than the LHBS. Apart from that, as an individual, you can buy them from the US cheaper. And there is very little difference in buying sight unseen from someone in Sydney or the US.

As a price point to consider, a local (Adelaide) homebrewer organises the occasional bulk buy and can sells them for $60 for 1, $55 each for two and $50 each for three or more.

Tough competition.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Batz (22/3/05)

And if you are going to wait months for a container , why not order yourself from the US and save a bundle?


----------



## scott70 (22/3/05)

if people can get kegs for $50 each here already i wouldn't really bother getting a container load. a 20 foot container will hold between 725-750 kegs with shipping fees and the various customs fees etc all up probally looking at $3200 per container and you have to add gst on top depending upon what you get the kegs for. Fully reconditioned and caustic cleaned kegs in a bulk buy you are looking at probally 20 USD if you can get them. so if you can get the max of 750 kegs at 20usd each

750 * 20USD/ .79aud = $18987 AUD
shipping, customs= $3200 AUD
gst 18987*.1=$1898.7 AUD
total =$24085.7 AUD

cost per keg 24085.7/750 = $32.11 landed with tax paid ( that's if you can fit the 750 in the container. depends on how they pack them I suppose.)

works out cheap but then you have to get rid of 750( probally in 2 or 3 at a time) at a price that's going to make it worthwhile.


----------



## wessmith (22/3/05)

Scott70, you forgot 5% Customs duty. And if the kegs arnt to AQIS cleanliness standards, then the whole lot will be quarantined for steam cleaning. it aint easy!

Wes.


----------



## MAH (22/3/05)

Import duty on sealable SS kegs is 5%. Don't forget that the GST is payable on the cost of the kegs, the import duty and the cost of transporting the kegs. Basically unless you can get at least a 20% discount on what an individual can pay, then a bulk order is not worth it, as most individual orders from the US avoid the import duty and GST. Considering that kegs are getting harder to come buy and these guys make good money selling to the public, you'll have a hard time getting a 20% discount. Now if you're trying to make a small profit (and fair enough if you're doing loads of leg work) you'll need an even bigger discount.

Yep, importing is a real pain in the arse!

PS Anyone want a Japanese import. 1992 Toyota Soarer GT Ltd, V8 4.2ltr, leather interior, fully optioned, 17" rims, 82000kms, only $18500.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## GMK (22/3/05)

does the car come with Aus rego and compliance plate...


----------



## MAH (22/3/05)

Hi GMK

It's fully complied and registered.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warb (22/3/05)

id be keen on a 3 gal..


----------



## mchitiea (22/3/05)

A 20' container will hold approxiamately 900 5 gallon kegs, stacked loose, on their sides. (10 kegs accross, 12 keg rows high) Can't ship on wood pallets due to Australian restrictions and/or fumigation rules, AND shipping on pallets is a waste of space.


----------



## tonydav (23/3/05)

MAH said:


> Import duty on sealable SS kegs is 5%. Don't forget that the GST is payable on the cost of the kegs, the import duty and the cost of transporting the kegs.



As I understand it, if the goods were made in the US and it's certified by the shipping company you won't be levied customs due to the our free trade agreement with the US. (Has certainly made it a lot cheaper getting performance car parts from the US!)

Of course, the above should be verified with customs to be sure - I'm takin' no liability if it's wrong!!

tony


----------



## Keith_N (23/3/05)

$65 sounds good. I just got 3 more @ $85 each, with new seals, pressure test etc and they have had a hot caustic wash + sterilized ready to fill. I tried to get some before Christmas, but they were no where to find, happens every year they say. If your container gets here around Oct you can clean up in the Christmas rush. How many of these kegs do you think you can fit into a container?


----------



## Wortgames (23/3/05)

I could go for half a dozen, plus a couple of 3 gals...


----------



## /// (24/3/05)

$65 is really cheap - and a container must have 2000 kegs??

///


----------



## Batz (24/3/05)

And to think I bought 12 kegs , $33.00 each per six ordered from keg systems

How long ago? Did not seem that long 8-9 years perhaps , oh that was delievered too !

Wish I had bought big mobs more

Batz


----------



## Ross (24/3/05)

& to think I bought approx 13,000 of them for $2 each & then shredded them!!!!

Life sucks....lol


----------



## bouncingcastle (29/3/05)

If you can do a reasonable price on the 3 gals i'de be interested. I'm just about to order a few from bd. Maybe even an extra 5 gal if i get the itch.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/05)

This (I swear) is a true story, long before I'd ever dreamed of being a homebrewer.

I was out of work after a trip around Oz in the late 1980's.

A mate of mine at the time was working as a private contractor for Schweppes. His job was to get pubs to opt out of Coke contracts for Schweppes ones. He then had to change the relevant postmix systems.

I worked for him for a month basically as a general dogsbody/labourer. At the time corny kegs were being phased out for the wine-cask type bag and box system.

I can still remember seing about 40-50 kegs (probably more at a guess) just sitting idle in his backyard. Basically Schweppes had no use for them and told him to just hang on to them.

Think they may have ended up down the tip.  

Oh for a bit of foresight.

Warren


----------



## johnno (29/3/05)

Ross said:


> & to think I bought approx 13,000 of them for $2 each & then shredded them!!!!
> 
> Life sucks....lol
> [post="50434"][/post]​




Wheres the "smily" for crying.
If you only knew, hey Ross.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Scotty (29/3/05)

I would love some kegs, especially 3 gallon ones. Are you going to have 3 gallon ones in the container. if yes how much would they be?


----------



## tonydav (3/4/05)

I'm definately interested in a few if you go ahead. If you'd be willing to do some bulk deals I think I'd probably buy about 10 or so at around $50-$55.

tony


----------



## gulflarger (4/4/05)

:chug: 

I could be interested in 4x 5gallon kegs. i dont seem to have enough kegs now that i also have coke on tap for my spirits.


gary


----------

